
Show HN: A service for monitoring your domain - mcculley
https://domainproactive.com
======
pabue
The tests/checks seem useful. Good job with that.

But I tried to check a subdomain and that did not work. It generated a report
for the main domain instead.

I think you need to work on the overall style of the site. A clean design and
a sans-serif font would improve the whole site a lot. Currently it looks
unprofessional to me and not like something i would want to pay for.

~~~
mcculley
I very much appreciate the feedback!

When you say you tried to check a subdomain, do you mean a subdomain with
hosts beneath it or do you just mean a hostname? The code does a check that a
name entered is a subdomain with an NS record. It is not intended for
hostnames. (My target customer is a business owner who just wants to ensure
his domain is configured correctly. [I think.])

Please feel free to contact me directly at mcculley@stackframe.com if you are
interested in discussing further.

------
mcculley
Developer here. I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

